# ATV With V-Plow for hard, crusty snow



## shawnco

I am considering getting a V-Plow snow plow for my 2008 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI ATV. (Polaris item 2871795# at http://www.purepolaris.com/Detail.aspx?ItemID=2871795(PolarisPGACatalog).

Has anyone had any experience with these V-plows? Are they better for deeper and/or hard pack snow? Will they make it easier to plow through the deep drift at the end of my driveway that the county road plows leave?

Based on your experience plowing with your ATV, would you expect a V-plow to be able to cut deeper through deep snow versus a straight blade? Even though it may take longer and be less efficient than using a straight blade?

I will be plowing at our mountain cabin that typically has 1-2 feet of snow from 2-3 weeks of previous snow. I understand that an ATV with a plow may sometimes be challenged with this much snow, that is why I'm trying to determine the best blade for "extreme" deep snow circumstances for an ATV.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## sublime68charge

you might be at the limits of what the ATV can due, with trying to move 2-3' feet of snow at one time. The only thing that helps is with the V you can push till you stop back up and then get another run at it.

due you have areas to push the snow to? How long of a drive is this?

I might look at the County version of the Moose or Cycle country Plow's and stay in the 50" range for width. though then your trying to push at and angle the whole time where the V will shine through then.

Though maybe a Big self propelled Snow Blower ot get one that goes on front of the ATV that way you just blow it out of your way.

some thoughts to think on.

Pic's of drive would help also.

is this all paved or Gravel also.

Sublime out.


I guessing it can be done but how much time due you want to spend doing it? you might be better with a Snow Blower


----------



## shawnco

The driveway is gravel and is approximately 120 feet long. I've always used an 8 horsepower snowblower with a 26" width - it usually does the job well except when there is the harder "crust" on top of the snow - it has a real hard time breaking through. That's the need for something heavier, like 800 pounds of ATV, to push through the crust and move the snow. Good question on where to push the snow - I'm new to this so that'll be something I still need to figure out. I have the space on either side of the driveway. I've attached a picture of the driveway with about 1 foot of snow on it. Any recommendations on where to push and what kind of blade would be best?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## sublime68charge

I think your ATV with the V-blade would work out great for this, Yes it will take some time, but it will be more fun than using the Snow Blower and I would keep the snow blower as a back up also. 
That way when your piles along side the driveway get to big for the ATV to Push back you make the one pass in the middle and wing it back 2-3 times then bust out the blower and Blow the windrows over top of the banks and there ya go.

Plus if either the ATV or Blower are down for repairs you still have the other unit.

that's just my thought's on things.

also have a Winch for up/down on the blade that way for snow falls when the ground isn't frozen underneath you can keep the blade 2' off the ground and skim off the snow and not be pushing all the gravel off of the driveway also.

good luck with your snow removal pursuits'.

would just wing the snow back on both sides of the drive unless you have one side that it drifts off of heavy then just push to the other side more. Make a Pile out of the way at one end of your parking area and when you start the year push back as far as possible at the start. and once your Pile starts to creep into your parking area maybe push all the snow there and then use the Blower to Blow it over the existing pile. 
just some thoughts,

sublime out.


----------



## QuadPlower

I personally use that blade. It will be okay for what you want to do. I have re-inforced mine with extra steel is different areas for what I do. The blade does straighten out and you can angle it to either side. I would V to get to the house or road a couple of times. Then straighten the blade and angle it either left or right and keep making passes until it is opened up.


----------



## shawnco

Thanks all for the replies. Quadplower, why did you buy the V-plow in the first place? For the same reason I have (cutting through deeper, harder snow)? Do you have the actual Polaris 54" V-plow, and if so, when it is in the "straight" configuration is it wide enough for you (versus a 60" blade)? What ATV do you use with your V-plow - how wide is it?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## QuadPlower

It is the Polaris plow. For some reason I'm thinking it is 56". I know when in V or straight and then angled it cuts a 48" wide path. I got the V for function. There are some places that a V is the only thing that will work. When in V the quad is easier to steer than if in angled and the snow doesn't give. When angled the snow can push the front end over when plowing. Also when in inverted V it is great for scooping snow. Like in front of a garage door, inverted V is the best. Grab a scoop full and push it over to the edge. It will put a strain on the trip springs so you should never drive too fast or too far in inverted V.

You know there is a swivel base that the V attaches to. When the pins on the plow make it straight, you can flip the lever and get far right, right, straight, left and far left. Or you can pull the pins and move the left wing forward and the right wing back or vise-versa.

I do not recommend this to anyone!! But I have sat on the front rack of my last quad, with my feet on the blade, and my right hand on the throttle and used my feet to push down on the blade to break up tuff snow and ice. You have to be careful of the blade tripping, but this really puts some down pressure to get the job done. Again, I don't recommend anyone do this as you might get run over or hurt in another way.

As for pics, my last quad and my current sidewalk snow machine is pictured on the first page of the thread with quad plowing pictures.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

QuadPlower;533862 said:


> I do not recommend this to anyone!! But I have sat on the front rack of my last quad, with my feet on the blade, and my right hand on the throttle and used my feet to push down on the blade to break up tuff snow and ice. You have to be careful of the blade tripping, but this really puts some down pressure to get the job done. Again, I don't recommend anyone do this as you might get run over or hurt in another way.


I've often thought of doing this to backdrag from garage doors were i can't get in from the side but i think it is too risky because one slip and you could go through the door or worse.


----------



## sublime68charge

Elwer Lawn Care;533868 said:


> I've often thought of doing this to backdrag from garage doors were i can't get in from the side but i think it is too risky because one slip and you could go through the door or worse.


I have done it in the past where I stood on the Blade and had the ATV in reverse to try and back drag away from doors. It is a dicey going and not at smart to due but I was tired of shoveling.

Hence now I have that Power lift cylinder and put down pressure on the Blade from the Seat of the ATV much much better.

sublime out.


----------

